
A better cryptocurrency - chitranjanbaghi
I have been building the model of this new cryptocurrency to deal with the problems that the currency cryptocurrencies are facing.<p>I can&#x27;t code the model into computer language, but I think the model will work very well once coded and converted into a cryptocurrency.<p>You guys can read about it here. Thanks for your time.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chitranjanbaghi.com&#x2F;building-new-cryptocurrency
======
iso-8859-1
If you can't encode it formally, good luck convincing anyone your ideas have
merit.

Sounds like your top feature is supposed to be blockchain that doesn't grow in
size. What do you offer over Mimblewimble? Actually Mimblewimble's blockchain
does actually grow, you just don't need to store two merged blocks, you can
join their sum.

